# Replacing Star Carbon Fork with what???



## C40 (Jan 29, 2006)

All,

I'm looking to replace my damaged 1" star carbon fork with something different. I can't afford a new star carbon ($800+++) but I can get a good deal on either an Easton EC90SL or Reynolds Ouzo Pro. I kinda like the Easton especially the straight blade - looks alot like the star carbon. I was wondering if anyone has either of these on their 'nag and was wondering what your impressions where? Oh, the new fork will be going on a 2001 C40 pre b-stay.

Thanks again,

Ian in SD


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*keep it colnago*

the colnago fork rake is specific to the head tube angle of the frame, so you need it to preserve all that is the vision of ernesto. nothing else will be sacrosant. 
also, your bike will hold some vakue, and if you want to sell it with an "other" fork it drops value.

i would look for one on ebay, the price of a star you mention is near full msrp reatail, you may find one for less if patient and vigilent.

also, a force, or a street colnago fork will keep the rake spec and perhaps can be found for less $.

just make sure to be certain of having enuff steer tube on your fork if it was cut...

also,
curious as to the damage to your star fork, as these are known to survive a crash that snaps a c50 frame!
you should be certain of you frame condition before proceeding if there was mishap.


----------



## C40 (Jan 29, 2006)

Well, I was taking my bike apart, inspecting clean, re-greasing and such and some tools drop right onto the fork - OUCH! At this point, without having it xrayed and thoroughly inspected I would feel safer with a new fork. Hence my need for a new fork. Thanks...



odeum said:


> the colnago fork rake is specific to the head tube angle of the frame, so you need it to preserve all that is the vision of ernesto. nothing else will be sacrosant.
> also, your bike will hold some vakue, and if you want to sell it with an "other" fork it drops value.
> 
> i would look for one on ebay, the price of a star you mention is near full msrp reatail, you may find one for less if patient and vigilent.
> ...


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

What did you drop on the fork and from how high? I can't imagine the fork being structurally damaged. Carbon is not as weak as some think. SHow some pictures and describe what happened.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I'd go with the Reynolds myself. I just like that fork over the easton. Seems like it would look good on the colnago as well. As for the rake, the geometry tables say for all sizes 4.3 rake is used throughout. Not sure what would make it so special other than the height of the race.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*do not deviate from the vision of ernesto*

re the rake mentioned, yes, colnago spec's 43, for all sizes.

the forks you mention come in what rake again?

colnagos have a decidedly unique, perhaps ulitimate, set of handling characteristics many say. 

considering a substitute is to not appreciate these qualities.




ipaul said:


> I'd go with the Reynolds myself. I just like that fork over the easton. Seems like it would look good on the colnago as well. As for the rake, the geometry tables say for all sizes 4.3 rake is used throughout. Not sure what would make it so special other than the height of the race.


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

*Check with superspokes.com...*

They offered me a lightly used fork for $300 or a new one for $400 with wheels I ordered from them. I think it was the Star or Force. The guy's name was Gregory.


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

I did more than consider a substitute, I bought a new Colnago with a Surly fork.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Go with an Easton*

almost all forks have different axle to crown height. Eastons have the same height as Colnagos. Reynolds are almost 5-8 millimeters taller. so your geometry will change slightly and the top tube will not be horizontal. in my opinion, a Colnago fork is the only choice, but if you must get an Easton sl straight blade with a 43 rake. you can have it stripped and painted to match an original with Colnago decals.


----------

